# Remembering  Digger O Dell



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't how many. Of you get AGâ‚¬BC but there is a nice write up on John Odell in this months issue written by Ralph Finch.  A few of. Johns many friends talk about the good times with John.  (Touching). I would post the article, but my dam. Pc is down again!   Maybe. SomEone can scan it and post it.    Rick


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just won a bottle on ebay from his estate rick. i will post it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## carobran (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah,im getting one of his bottles for Christmas[]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I don't how many. Of you get AGâ‚¬BC but there is a nice write up on John Odell in this months issue written by Ralph Finch.  A few of. Johns many friends talk about the good times with John.  (Touching). I would post the article, but my dam. Pc is down again!   Maybe. SomEone can scan it and post it.    Rick


 
 Rick, Iwould like to read more about this but I haven't figured out what AGâ‚¬BC is so I can Google it. Who has a link to this story or others. I am still in shock to say the least. BTW, Rick, Thanks for recognizing that I have risen from my ashes. Also, Staunton Dan may have defined who I was before but somehow doesn't fit me anymore. I will be changing my handle soon when I come up with one.


----------



## carobran (Dec 11, 2011)

Hes referring to ANTIQUE BOTTLE & GLASS COLLECTOR magazine..[].....i think[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Hes referring to ANTIQUE BOTTLE & GLASS COLLECTOR magazine..[].....i think[]


. 
 Stop. With the. Winking faces kid I am typing on a freaking blackberry and I'm not in the mood. What else would I be talking about dan?


----------



## carobran (Dec 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your not getting juice all over your hands?..[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2011)

Juice? Yeah maybe but
  ,it looks like blood kinda


----------

